# Old Oaken Bucket



## sandchip (Sep 18, 2014)

Anybody know anything about this one?  Friend of mine picked it up at an estate sale for five bucks.  Told him I feel like he did good at that price.  Has a tooled top, about 8 in. h. overall, the barrel end (front) is about 6 in. in diameter, and it's probably 3 in. deep.  Embossed "FIRE COPPER DISTILLED / SOUR MASH / TRADE / OLD OAKEN BUCKET / MARK / PURE RYE / OLD OAKEN BUCKET DISTILLERY / KENTON CO. KY."  Other than the milky inside haze, it's mint. [attachment=oaken.JPG] [attachment=oaken1.JPG] [attachment=oaken2.JPG]


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 18, 2014)

That's a beautiful bottle, I don't know about value, but I'd say he got an amazing deal for $5.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 20, 2014)

Sand Chip  It is fantastic and you didn't say a word about the bottom or show a picture.  But if it has an open pontil mark it is a good $60 buck bottle.  Tell ue about the bottom.  I have a write up for newbie bottle collectors = to know how to identify a hand blown bottle.  If you want a copy - email me at <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>   You could also learn a litle from reading my home page sh9wn bellow.  I have been collecting and working in the bottle making world for about 77 years - and spend a lot of time trying to help answers peoples questions.  I have read over a hundred books after I retired to try and learn more about the hand blown bottles that were made.RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 20, 2014)

For all I know or care that could be a modern fantasy piece but I don't think it is, almost positive it isn't in fact.. $5 is a deal and I'd have have bought it too. Wicked nice!!!I have seen one posted here before though so it's not one of a kind.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 20, 2014)

It has a smooth base, way too late for the pontil.  Looks 1890-1900 to me.  Eric, the wording does have that fantasy ring to it, but it is old.  I wouldn't think that it would be that rare, either.  Sho' do miss Surf.  Wish that he had done some type of tutorial on search techniques before he left us behind.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 21, 2014)

It cost $1 for a full quart in 1900 if this is the same one.

http://cdnc.ucr.edu/cgi-b...20--1--txt-txIN------#


----------



## sandchip (Jun 30, 2016)

Well, I ran into the guy the other day at an estate sale.  He mentioned something about not having a print of one of many paintings by a local artist.  I told him that I had one and he could have it.  I was never that crazy about it personally.  I didn't expect anything in return and actually had forgotten about this bottle.  He stopped by this morning to pick up the picture and gave me the bottle in exchange.  I was glad to get it but still don't know anything about it.  Has anybody learned anything to share about it in the past couple of years?


----------



## midway49 (Jun 30, 2016)

Asked a very knowledgeable here in Ky, and he wasn't familiar with it.   Probably a good'n.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 9, 2019)

Finally decided to get that pesky inside haze cleaned, and wow, what a difference it made.  Really pops on the shelf now!  The fellow out west who did such a great job cleaning it said that in his 50 years of collecting hadn't seen another either.  Of course now, they'll be coming out of the woodwork, who cares?  I still love it!


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 9, 2019)

bitchen...


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 10, 2019)

That is just an awesome figural.   Definitely worth the cleaning.   Bet that form wasn't a great survivor, with the narrow base and the rounded sides.  Just looks like it would tip over easily around drunks.  

Jim G


----------



## sandchip (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks, Jim.  It wasn't a cheap clean, I guess because of the shape relative to the neck placement, but considering I didn't have a dime in it, I went ahead with it and glad I did.  I don't have but 4 other barrels, and this one adds a lot to the grouping in both shape and color (even if it is clear).


----------



## GritsGal (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi there. I’m a newby. How did you get the haze out?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 31, 2019)

GritsGal said:


> Hi there. I’m a newby. How did you get the haze out?


There are people with cleaning machines who you can send a bottle to and they'll polish it for a fee, that removes the haze.  It's not cheap though, so only worth doing on very special bottles.


----------

